# M42 MF Lenses?



## altitude604 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lately I've been browsing eBay and very interested in some of the interesting MF M42 lenses that are on there for pretty decent prices.

I know there's someone on here that has a couple, but I can't remember their screen-name right now.

Just wondering if anyone has experience using them on a Canon XSi body or something similar with an AF Confirm M42-EF adapter?

I'm not super affluent so the appeal of some fast affordable primes is rather appealing.

Currently looking at the Helios 44M4 58mm/2, Mir-1v 37mm/2.8, Pentacon 30mm/3.5 and Porst 35mm/1.8 as possible candidates to join my arsenal.


----------



## BKMOOD (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used manual focus M42 lenses on my Canon 20D, 30D and 40D for years to shoot sports and they work just fine -- if you don't mind manual focusing.

Sure, I'd rather have Canon auto focus L glass but with a wife and kids always in need of something, my money always seems to get diverted.  In response, I purchased a series of M42 manual focus prime lenses (a 35mm, 50mm, 105mm, 85mm, and 135mm, all 2.8 and faster).  I'm having a ball and once you get used to it, it works great.  My photo keep rate is actually higher than with auto focus.  I zone focus alot.

There are two adaptors, one with focus confirmation and one without.  The focus confirmation adaptor actually works but is two to three times more expensive.

I am always on ebay trolling for more M42 lenses.

Good luck.


----------



## usayit (Jan 11, 2011)

I collect takumar m42 lenses....  pretty good results when adapted to a Pentax DSLRS and m4/3rds.   SMC have the latest coatings and resist flare and ca but are also a bit more sought after.


----------



## MrEdinarea51 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi I am expecting a Helios 44M-4 58 2 lens and an M-42 adapter for my Canon 50D any day now. I purchased it on the information and sample photos taken from the following link. The optics of these lenses are very good I have heard that they copied Carl Zies lenses during their occupation of Germany. They are however manual focus, for this it is easiest to use "Live View" as it is difficult to focus through your viewfinder, as it, isn't a split prism finder and you are looking at a very small image. Here is the link, I hope I was of some help.

 Their is also more info in the manual focus at this site.

I'm sorry this forum for security reasons will not allow me to post links as I am a newbe on this forum. That being said if you go to fred miranda .com and do a search for "Helios" in the alternative gear and lenses forum you will find a load of information on many Russian lenses.


----------



## Drake (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got a Helios 44m4 58mm f2 for about 2 weeks, and I pretty much love the lens on my Rebel XS. One thing you really have to remember is the manual focusing. I have a $10 adapter with no focus confirm, and focusing through the OVF is near impossible. Of course, you can get the focus 'about right', but you won't be using the full potential lens resolution, which in the case of my helios at least is pretty impressive. I shoot it usually in LV, with the 5x and 10x magnification. Not a very fun way of shooting with a manual lens, especially if you, like me, hate LV. But well, there has to be a drawback of such cheap lens, right? You can always get the more expensiv m42-eos adapter with focus confirm, which will probably make shooting with it much more enjoyable.

And one more thing - my Rebel generally has no problem with metering at f2, f2.8 and f4, but the more I close the aperture above f4, the more exposure compensation I have to set. At f16 my camera overexposes by about 1,3 EV with no exp comp. Maybe it's because of the cheap adapter, with no body-lens connection.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 12, 2011)

awesome! i was hoping for comments like this. 

i'm probably going to get the AF-confirm adapter as i really do hate LiveView.

i've got bids on a Mir-1v and a Helios 44m4 on fleaBay right now.

between these positive reviews and the things i've researched, i'm all excited! lol


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have been using M42 lenses on my Cann DSLR's for years with great results in fact I have had some sports shots in the local paper taken with a £10 135mm f2.8


----------



## Bend The Light (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep - great way to get some decent primes...

I have 28mm, 30mm, 35mm, 50mm, 70-200mm, 135mm, and 200mm in M42, all used with the cheap no-contacts adaptor. Sure the focusing is a little more difficult, and on a 400d it's even worse as the viewfinder is tiny. No live-view, either.

But, they were cheap (mostly from charity shops in bundles with old 35mm cameras and flash guns). They are decent quality (some of them), and the wide primes are fast (f2.8). The 135mm is f2.8 and is great for gigs. I use a set of m42 macro tubes, too, and the teleconverters are cheap. The combinations are almost endless, including reversing the lenses onto the camera and onto each other for some interesting macro experiments. As they were so cheap, I have no qualms about "using" them...I am not so precious about them...anyway, most are built like soviet tanks!

I'd say go for it, have fun, and if you want to sell them later, you'll still get a few quid for them.


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just snapped up a Mir-1v 37mm f2.8 off eBay and an EMF AF M42-EOS adapter for it. Total of CDN$67 which isn't half bad from what I've seen.

Can't wait for it to arrive! Also a few hours left on a Helios M44m4... got my fingers crossed for that one too.


----------



## altitude604 (Feb 12, 2011)

The Mir-1v arrived finally today! Just waiting for the adapter but took a couple pics of the lens itself. I'm impressed with the build quality. STRONG LIKE BULL! knurled metal grip on the rings and smooth as butter movement. this thing is minty.












I can't wait to get out and experiment with this one!


----------



## cliffy13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Been using M42 lenses on my 350D & 400D for years and got some great results,picked up the adaptors off eBay for a song and they all work fine


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 1, 2011)

just got my Tele-Takumar 300mm f/6.3 in the mail tonight!

this thing is MINT! smooth and clean... the guy even had the pentax branded plastic bag in the original case!





Front Cap





Oooh... 12 blade aperture!





The Back





With metal screw-on Hood... it threads on like a silencer on a Pistol. lol

Hoping that tomorrow will be a nicer day to go experiment with this thing. It looks pretty mean on the XSi.


----------



## Bend The Light (Mar 2, 2011)

Oooh, that looks good!
I've got a vivitar 100mm with 1:1 macro coming today, hopefully. 
I love these old lenses.


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 2, 2011)

^ now that should be fun! i am only slightly disappointed that the MFD of this lens is about 12ft... but i'll deal with it.


----------



## PASM (Mar 2, 2011)

I haven't used the MIR..and the MC Helios can be quite OK. The 30mm Pentacon (actually a Meyer Lydith) is very good lens. Maybe the best of the bunch, and a nice focal-length for street/documentary pictures. It has nice contrast, color and sharpness is  pretty good throughout. My fave Helios is the 44-2. They are plentiful on ebay and common in thrift stores usually attached to a Zenit SLR. The 44-2 has lots of contrast and saturated color, neutral bokeh stopped down around F4.



altitude604 said:


> Lately I've been browsing eBay and very interested in some of the interesting MF M42 lenses that are on there for pretty decent prices.
> 
> I know there's someone on here that has a couple, but I can't remember their screen-name right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally got to do some test shooting with the Tele-Takumar 300mm f/6.3 today at work.

Here's a couple of my favourites of the bunch.






Having a bit of difficulty with the snowblowers on the ramp spraying snow up and it drifting in the stiff breeze.





Forcing myself to get more creative with composition using a prime. (My first time shooting with one!)





Our Voisey's Bay Mine Charter arriving... nice cold -22C morning.

All these taken handheld.


----------



## PASM (Mar 4, 2011)

I think this is too long for handheld to get fully the special quality of Takumar. I see the signature color rendition and contrast coming through but the shots lack the crispness of say the 55 or 135 handheld. Do you have live-view for focussing using a support? Sorry to be less than totally complementary but the Takumars do not deserve compromise


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 4, 2011)

I do agree, they could be a little crisper... unfortunately I don't have a support or a monopod available. But I see the potential as it's still right sharp wide open too!

I'm hoping to get out with it and do some more with it next weekend when I can set it up properly.


----------



## PASM (Mar 4, 2011)

It is very windy and VERY cold also. I realised this after I posted my comment.


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 26, 2011)

took the Mir-1v out to the Pub for my friend's birthday. there was a lot of red ghosting from the lights inside so i decided that B&W would look better... and it sure does!

had to get used to manual focus in low light, but it got easier the more i worked at it.


----------

